# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Too much sleep = feel like crap

## Dj-Dan

I know that oversleeping is just as unhealthy is undersleeping. I seem to oversleep sometimes (8-10hours) when I don't need to. After I wake up I feel really weird, sort of detached and have a sense of silence and brain fog. 

I also notice that even if I only sleep 7-8 hours, if I dream heavily in the later hours of sleeping, I feel crappy while awake to. I havent been getting good sleep for a while because I dream to much in the morning.

Why is this?

----------


## Arutad

It's normal to dream a lot in the morning, REM cycles become longer the longer you sleep.

But I can't comment on the rest. All I can say is that I too oversleep a lot, mostly because of wanting to get more dreams, but I can't notice a big difference.

----------


## panta-rei

Dreams last longer in the later hours of sleep. So there is a greater chance of remembering them. Most people know this already. 

I know that if I remember a lot of dreams, I can feel a little tired... I also know if I wake up at the wrong time, I feel very tired as well. This is normal. Sleepcycles like to run through completely, and waking at the wrong time can make you tired for a while. Hours or more. 

This seems pretty normal. You've got good recall, so don't take it as a curse. Keep sleeping at a constant rate. Stick to 7 hours a night or whatever works. It should fix itself in time.

----------


## Zhaylin

Ugh... I know exactly what you mean.  I use sleep as an escape, especially when my anxiety is high.
Since Thursday, I've been awake for maybe 4-5 hours a day.  I just don't want to deal with life right now.  And when I do wake up my back hurts, my brain is foggy and I feel like I'm still dreaming (sort of disconnected from reality for about an hour after waking).

When I'm not over sleeping, my dreams interfer with the quality of my sleep at times as well.  I always laughed and told people if there was a medicine that reduced dreams and their vividness, I would sleep perfectly.  My dreams are so "active" and vivid it's like I never sleep at all  ::D: 

Balance is the key.  But if over sleeping is new, try to find out what triggered it (or you sick, depressed, anxious etc).  Simply knowing the reason we do things is sometimes enough to break the habit.

----------


## GySi

Yes, I have some similar issues, I feel kind of groggy and it feels like I'm moving through mud haha.

I remember last week, I for a good 12 hours, and then went to work, it just dragged, I felt detached, board, groggy, like I couldn't quite get into gear. 

Last night I had 4 hours of sleep, and today felt the complete opposite, excited, happy, alert. Although I did have some decent sleeps over the weekend.

----------


## lucidspark64

> It's normal to dream a lot in the morning, REM cycles become longer the longer you sleep.
> 
> But I can't comment on the rest. All I can say is that I too oversleep a lot, mostly because of wanting to get more dreams, but I can't notice a big difference.




Yeah I agree. I tried sleeping more to get more dreams but end up with crappy recall and a headache about 50&#37; of the time.

Seems normal.





> Ugh... I know exactly what you mean.  I use sleep as an escape, especially when my anxiety is high.
> Since Thursday, I've been awake for maybe 4-5 hours a day.  I just don't want to deal with life right now.  And when I do wake up my back hurts, my brain is foggy and I feel like I'm still dreaming (sort of disconnected from reality for about an hour after waking).
> 
> When I'm not over sleeping, my dreams interfer with the quality of my sleep at times as well.  I always laughed and told people if there was a medicine that reduced dreams and their vividness, I would sleep perfectly.  My dreams are so "active" and vivid it's like I never sleep at all 
> 
> Balance is the key.  But if over sleeping is new, try to find out what triggered it (or you sick, depressed, anxious etc).  Simply knowing the reason we do things is sometimes enough to break the habit.



And sounds like you have a good recipe cooked up for a few nightmares? Just a guess.

----------


## Dj-Dan

> feel like I'm still dreaming (sort of disconnected from reality for about an hour after waking).
> 
>  I always laughed and told people if there was a medicine that reduced dreams and their vividness, I would sleep perfectly.  My dreams are so "active" and vivid it's like I never sleep at all



That's how I get, detached or things seem sureal, also get slight migraines when and more visual noise in the day when I don't sleep well.

Actually cannabis works extremely well for sleep and lessoning dreams. Ha, most people who use it claim they never dream unless they stop for a while. It suppresses REM sleep and promotes deep sleep. I'd use it medicinally, but I have mild anxiety and am just to afraid to use it right now.

----------

